# FAT32-Partition auf bestehende reiserFS einrichten



## GlowWorm (3. Juni 2005)

Ich habe das ganze bereits (eher versehentlich) in der Office-Sektion gepostet (hatte den Thread in der Suchfunktion gefunden), bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es eher hier reingehört.

Ich habe auf meinem PC 2 Platten, eine 160GB mit SuSE Linux 9.3 (reiserFS) und eine 8GB mit Win98SE (natürlich FAT32).
Ich möchte nun einen 128GB-Bereich (größer geht ja nicht) von der Linux-Platte in FAT32 umformatieren, um von beiden Systemen drauf zugreifen zu können. Wie mache ich das am besten unter KDE?

Und noch etwas: Wenn ich Windows mal wieder neu installieren muss (ist ja von Zeit zu Zeit nötig), geht es dann, wenn ich die Linux-Platte abklemme, die Windows-Platte zum Master mache, formatiere, neu installiere, Linux-Platte wieder anschließe, und diese zum Master mache (und natürlich die Win-Platte auf Slave zurücksetze)?


----------



## Cornald (4. Juni 2005)

Moin,

hast du die grosse Platte bereits partitioniert? Partitionen anlegen kannst du mit 

```
fdisk /dev/hdX
```
Das obligatorische Backup muß ich ja nicht erwähnen.

Es müsste eigentlich gehen wenn du eine Partition anlegst (z.B. mit parted) und diese dann mit

```
mkfs -t fat32 /dev/hdX
```

in ein Fat Dateisystem umwandelst bzw. formatierst. Der Befehl müsste funktionieren, schau auf jeden Fall mal in 

```
man mkfs
```
und

```
man mkfs.vfat
```
nach.

Vielleicht hilft dir auch dieser Artikel

Zur 2. Frage:
Ja das müsste so gehen. Ich bin nicht mehr sicher ob man bei 98 die Installationspartiton auswählen konnte, dann könntest du dir das Umklemmen ersparen. Allerdings solltest du dann eine Linux-Bootdisk bereithalten um neu starten zu können und den Bootmanager neu zu installieren... Windows plättet dir nämlich den mbr


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. Juni 2005)

VORSICHT
Fat32 unterstütz nur partitionen bis 40GB !

Daniel


----------

